# Off the roost



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Doubled up today. great morning in the woods. Snuck into the roost area at 5:30 they were gobbling all around us by 6 had a couple nice 2 year old bird come in both had 8 in. beards and 1 inch spurs.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations on 2 great birds.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

jaybird71 said:


> Doubled up today. great morning in the woods. Snuck into the roost area at 5:30 they were gobbling all around us by 6 had a couple nice 2 year old bird come in both had 8 in. beards and 1 inch spurs.
> View attachment 470007


You two are living proof of what a lot of experienced turkey hunters say and that is the later into the season the better it gets. Oh crap ....! Another secret is out. Nice birds.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Way to go Jaybird! What county are you hunting? Nice gobblers.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Kenlow1 said:


> Way to go Jaybird! What county are you hunting? Nice gobblers.


Thank you sir. Ashtabula co.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

fireline said:


> Congratulations on 2 great birds.


thank you sir


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

Great birds! Sounds like a fun morning, congrats!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's getting it done! Congrats.


----------

